# What Is Up With "God's" 11.49 Second Blindfold Solve?



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

I was just looking over the blindfold records on Ryan Heise's virtual cube simulator and I saw that someone posted a high score under the name of "God" and had solved the cube in 11.49 seconds blindfolded. I looked at the replay a couple of times and you can tell he was definitely using Fridrich. So who did this? It is obviously someone who is fast in real-life unless he/she used a program that solves in the Fridrich style to do this. Even so how was it possible? Thoe only thing I can think of is that he/she somehow negated the "blindfolded" effect that occurs when you start solving so that he/she could see the colors on the cube during the solve.

Any clues?


----------



## alexc (May 19, 2008)

Impossible... even if the person could see the cube, they must have some fu**ing good look ahead to turn that fast and never stop!!!! Could it have been a computer finding an optimal solution and somehow negating the blindfold effect as you call it?


----------



## Harris Chan (May 19, 2008)

The solving itself is probably hacked as well, there's absolutely no pause in the turns. Have you send Ryan a msg on his chatbox? Recently another person cheated on the hi-games 3x3, and got like 5s solve.


----------



## TomZ (May 19, 2008)

Taking a look at the HTML, it took me less than 10 seconds to figure out how this was done.


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

@Tomz: Care to enlighten us?
@Harris: No, I did not send him a message. Maybe I should and he might answer, lol.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 20, 2008)

dChan said:


> @Tomz: Care to enlighten us?


So that anyone could cheat?


----------



## dChan (May 20, 2008)

@Johannes91: lol, I forgot that there are tons of people other than honest people we all know that roam this internet. Actually, it would be a good idea to keep it secret. That was very stupid of me.


----------



## alexc (May 23, 2008)

Good, Ryan erased it.


----------

